# Best place to buy a Mathews Craze Bow



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I want to get my 14yr old a Mathews Craze for Christmas. Any suggestions on the best place/price to get it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

My experience with west Houston archery was great. They are on the wb feeder o I-10 at wilcrest. Paying cash will get you a discount.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Check w/ Triple Edge Archery in Dayton. I use them for all of my archery needs.

Sam is the owner and is a great guy.
http://www.tripleedgeusa.com


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

Santa Fe Archery is pretty close to Nassau Bay. They are a Matthews dealer.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I went to c & s in Conroe. Best price and the customer service was awesome. Thomas and Toby where very helpful to my noobness


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

*J&J archery in Port Lavaca, Tx*

I only use them and they are hands down the best. Jerry was pro shooter for matthews and him his wife jean and their son ray know theie stuff. They ahve customuers that come from houston, corpus san antonio, austin, and dallas. he even has a customer that flew in from alberta to buy a bow. You cant go wrong with them!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

West Houston archery or Sullivan's Outfitters in Bryan.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The Bow Zone near Carter's is great. The bow is going to be the same, but Richard and Darin are fantastic bow tuners, they are very nice, and do a fantastic job. So many "behind the counter" bow guys are surly, condescending, and arrogant. These guys really make you feel good.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been to all of these except J&J. All are great people and do an exceptional job. Brian owns both the Bow Zone and West Houston Archery. You can't go wrong either place.


----------

